# CNET Samsung begins shipping OLED TV!



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

CNET just published an article featuring Value Electronics about the availability of OLED and some of the benefits of OLED over other display technologies.

Good reading!

-Robert


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's too much for me, unless it was a lot bigger.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... that is a bit on the expensive side. Of course we know the pricing will come down over time, but no doubt there will still be some sold.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... that is a bit on the expensive side. Of course we know the pricing will come down over time, but no doubt there will still be some sold.


Are you referring to a unit you need for review. Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While the price is high ($15k), the fact that it is in the consumer market is good. We have been hearing about OLED for sometime yet it never showed it's face on the retail floor. This is at least a first step. Like was stated earlier, a few will sell but it will not move much till the prices come down to earth. Either way, a good first step.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

LG has also released one, same size for about the same price both are curved displays which most are not to happy about. LG and Samsung are in fierce competition over OLED right now to put it mildly, it's looking very ugly. Panasonic and Sony are teaming up as well to enter the competition in the OLED game of thrones war. ;p They should be releasing their OLED very soon as well, we have much to look forward to in the years to come.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I say bring it on! The more manufacturers involved the better. If OLED is to survive it needs competition to 1) bring prices down and 2) bring more units to the show room floor..


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I say bring it on! The more manufacturers involved the better. If OLED is to survive it needs competition to 1) bring prices down and 2) bring more units to the show room floor..


Agreed, and more will enter the competition very soon I'm sure, right now very few should touch OLED it's just to new and to expensive.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Radtech51 said:


> Agreed, and more will enter the competition very soon I'm sure, right now very few should touch OLED it's just to new and to expensive.


Yes.. while it is good for the manufacturers to push OLED, for the end consumer, potential owners should wait the first round out till the price, longevity of the life of OLED, burn-in, etc. can be resolved. 

The drawback of course is that if not enough people purchase the units, the manufacturers may wave the white flag and just as the OLED displays appeared they disappear. A double edge sword so to speak, after all, manufactures need to make profit from these new displays..


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Yes.. while it is good for the manufacturers to push OLED, for the end consumer, potential owners should wait the first round out till the price, longevity of the life of OLED, burn-in, etc. can be resolved.
> 
> The drawback of course is that if not enough people purchase the units, the manufacturers may wave the white flag and just as the OLED displays appeared they disappear. A double edge sword so to speak, after all, manufactures need to make profit from these new displays..


I think it would happen regardless at this point, everyone knows OLED is the future answer to making very large displays both cost-effective and and power efficient. Once they perfect the printing method they will be able to create displays as large as you can imagine using only a fraction of the power current displays use. It's way superior to all other display technology currently, the main thing they are working on right now is getting the cost down but it will happen. 

OLED's biggest advantage is it's low-power consumption, potential for very large displays while also maintaining the best picture quality to date. Imagine an OLED screen feeling your entire wall in your apartment or house? That's the future it will happen it's just gonna take time, but when it does happen it will change they way we view TV forever. We will look back and wonder how we could have ever watch TV in such a small box. :bigsmile:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Radtech51 said:


> Imagine an OLED screen feeling your entire wall in your apartment or house? That's the future it will happen it's just gonna take time, but when it does happen it will change they way we view TV forever. We will look back and wonder how we could have ever watch TV in such a small box. :bigsmile:


Man, that would be nice. Reminds me of that scene in "Total Recall" when Arnold is watching tv and it is the entire wall. But I am sure that is many years away and many dollars away! 

I am happy to see OLED being available. Just want it to keep going!


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^I'm sure some people out there have that now. Someday it'll be the norm, and it'll be awesome =^D


----------

